# Bryan Cooper sacked



## Clodagh (28 July 2017)

Well! You could sort of see it coming, he hasn't been out of plaster much over the last couple of years and surely it must have affected him? 
I wonder if they really will manage without a retained jockey, they have so many horses.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 July 2017)

O'Leary would be the last person I would wish on anyone for an employer.  I hope this superb jockey goes on to have many victories for other owners on horses that finish in front of O'Leary's horses.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 July 2017)

No surprises there. No point in paying someone extortionate sick pay! 

The yards that have Gigginstown  horses have enough jockeys that they need not have a retained one. If they were to pick one I'd say Jack Kennedy would get the pick of the rides.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 July 2017)

EKW said:



			No surprises there. No point in paying someone extortionate sick pay! 

The yards that have Gigginstown  horses have enough jockeys that they need not have a retained one. If they were to pick one I'd say Jack Kennedy would get the pick of the rides.
		
Click to expand...

I am really surprised you think that way given that you are in racing.  Jockeys, in my uneducated view, deserve support in injury.  It is hardly a 9 to 5 type of job is it.  No doubt they carry insurance and some will have the help of dedicated rehab centres that do such brilliant work.  The big owners certainly have the funds to support a man who sustains significant injury on one of their horses and if they are decent people I hope they do.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 July 2017)

Whilst i do like Cooper as a jockey you can see it from a business sense. You are paying someone to do a job for you that they then aren't capable of doing so you've lost money. Gigginstown is all about making money. 

Jockeys do get some of the very best care in the world and I do feel bad for jockeys that seem to pick up injury after injury as they aren't earning. But that's the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## popsdosh (29 July 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am really surprised you think that way given that you are in racing.  Jockeys, in my uneducated view, deserve support in injury.  It is hardly a 9 to 5 type of job is it.  No doubt they carry insurance and some will have the help of dedicated rehab centres that do such brilliant work.  The big owners certainly have the funds to support a man who sustains significant injury on one of their horses and if they are decent people I hope they do.
		
Click to expand...

Being a self employed person means you take responsibility for your own sick pay. Riding fees and %tages are not a pittance. I would have more sympathy for an up and coming young rider thats still on a claim.


----------



## Clodagh (29 July 2017)

His stats for the last three months are not good, and not all the Gigginstown horses can be below par.
No one has ever assussed M O'L of being a charitable type.


----------



## popsdosh (29 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			His stats for the last three months are not good, and not all the Gigginstown horses can be below par.
No one has ever assussed M O'L of being a charitable type.
		
Click to expand...

I think to much is being written into this ,he is riding for Gigginstown next week. I think its a motivational exercise hopefully it will work .


----------



## tiggs (29 July 2017)

Statement on his twitter page
https://twitter.com/92bryan92?lang=en-gb


----------

